# BBA on Sponge Filter



## jameson_uk (18 Nov 2018)

Any suggestions on how to get rid of BBA on a sponge filter.  This is just in tank in case I need to setup hospital tank but the sponge keeps getting BBA.  This built up when maintenance got a little slack.

I pick it off (but feel like I am also pulling off bits of sponge) and have also spot dosed Excel witg a syringe but it doesn't seem to help a lot (I have done it with filter running through).

Is it worth just replacing the sponges I could I treat them outside of the tank.


----------



## Andrew Butler (18 Nov 2018)

If it's easy enough then just get a new sponge, you could be trying to battle it forever.
You can always give this one  more intense treatment when it's removed; whether that's with liquid carbon, bleach, darkness or a combination of all or other ideas.
On the other hand you could just throw it away!


----------



## nel.pogorzelska (18 Nov 2018)

Dip the sponge in hydrogen peroxide (1:4 H2O2:water is enough in my opinion.) for 10 minutes, it will die and fall of.


----------



## Edvet (18 Nov 2018)

H2O2 has my vote


----------



## dw1305 (18 Nov 2018)

Hi all, 
I tend to get BBA on the filter sponges in the tanks, but not really any-where else. I think in my case it is because the Ramshorn snails can't/don't graze the biofilm on the sponges.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sarpijk (18 Nov 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> I tend to get BBA on the filter sponges in the tanks, but not really any-where else. I think in my case it is because the Ramshorn snails can't/don't graze the biofilm on the sponges.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Hi Darrel, do you reckon that Ramshorn snails when in good numbers can help with bba? 

I also get BBA in the intake sponge in my high light no co2 tank where I keep hillstream loaches. I have another tank with medium light and somewhat softer water and BBA was never a problem on the intake sponge.

editlural


----------



## jameson_uk (18 Nov 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> I tend to get BBA on the filter sponges in the tanks, but not really any-where else. I think in my case it is because the Ramshorn snails can't/don't graze the biofilm on the sponges.
> 
> cheers Darrel


I have started to see some BBA on Crypt (which is near sponge) and I think it may have spread.

Think I will replace sponges and see if it comes back this bad but also dip these in hydrogen peroxide to keep as spares.  I guess I can leave  them in a 4:1 solution for a while then just rinse?


----------



## Andrew Butler (18 Nov 2018)

jameson_uk said:


> I guess I can leave them in a 4:1 solution for a while then just rinse?


Why not beat the BBA then rinse them through and dry them out? Some people say you should rinse them in water with prime in after rinsing them through.


----------



## dw1305 (18 Nov 2018)

Hi all,





Sarpijk said:


> Hi Darrel, do you reckon that Ramshorn snails when in good numbers can help with bba?


I think that they graze the biofilm, which reduces BBA over time, rather than eating the obvious tufts.





Sarpijk said:


> I have another tank with medium light and somewhat softer water and BBA was never a problem on the intake sponge.


Same with me, I have one tank that never <"has any BBA in it">, but I don't know why. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## nel.pogorzelska (18 Nov 2018)

jameson_uk said:


> I have started to see some BBA on Crypt (which is near sponge) and I think it may have spread.
> 
> Think I will replace sponges and see if it comes back this bad but also dip these in hydrogen peroxide to keep as spares.  I guess I can leave  them in a 4:1 solution for a while then just rinse?



You don't even have to rinse it really, H2O2 will quickly fall apart and in a tank it will be in a low concentration not harmful to fish and plants.


----------

